# Top Gun: Maverick???



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone seen Top Gun: Maverick and what did you think?

The wife and I went this morning and thought it was a pretty decent sequel to the original.

*SPOILER ALERT:*
Really liked how they incorporated Val Kilmer's illness into the storyline so he could be part of the production. 

I mistakenly reserved seats in a MX4D theater. The seats were pretty obnoxious since they: vibrate, move up and down, blow air and shake you to death! :lol: ...And you are paying more for this! :shock:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

LOL.

I took my son on the first day it was showing. He is studying for his private pilot's license and he loved the film. He wants to see it again.

The technical aspects of the practical effects were really cool, but the story itself was pretty unsurprising. I was a little surprised how big a part Goose plays in the story after such a long time, but yeah it was good.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> The wife and I went this morning and thought it was a pretty decent sequel to the original. Really liked how they incorporated Val Kilmer's illness into the storyline so he could be part of the production.


Everyone I have heard from who has seen it has liked it a lot. I haven't seen it, though. Thanks for ruining it for me with the spoiler, though.


Just kidding. I had already heard Val Kilmer was in it.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Phids said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I went this morning and thought it was a pretty decent sequel to the original. Really liked how they incorporated Val Kilmer's illness into the storyline so he could be part of the production.
> ...


Fixed it for everybody else but you're still screwed! :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Loved it!


----------

